# ALL-PRO forced air heater always runs slow



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Fuel fired, or propane,..??

Sounds like crud in the fuel delivery...


----------



## tg5398 (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't know what happened, but on the third tank I tried,it started working again. Maybe setting all summer had something to do with it. OK, now.
Ted


----------



## mbryan (Apr 10, 2011)

What size tank are you using?


----------

